# What's your setup?



## Riveted1 (Oct 23, 2008)

So I still don't have my system installed (mechanical problems with vehicle have to be fixed first,) so I thought I'd see what kind of setups you guys are running. 

Mine will be-

P99rs
Zed Audio RA 
(unsure of amps atm, either the small Kenwood digitals or some old school PPI goodness, even been looking at old Soundstreams/Fosgate stuff)
B&C DE500's on either ID mini's or Illusion CH1's
JBL 2118's
JBL W15gti's
And maybe JBL 2204's for midbass depending on how the 2118's do.

So what are you guys running?


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

RF 360.2
MODDED ZED Leviathan
Illusion audio ch-1 carbon horn and drivers
sundown audio neo pro 10 mids. soon to be a lot more mids to keep up with substage


----------



## Riveted1 (Oct 23, 2008)

Did you have the Leviathan modded to make full power at 8ohms or something? 

What kind of substage are you running?


----------



## HIFIJIM (Jun 11, 2011)

Black 2002 Cadillac Escalade on black 24"x10" KMC Slides

My system:

1 Eclipse 55090 DVD head unit (8V) (Digital coax cable runs straight digital sound into BitOne processor)
1 Xenarc touch screen 8" monitor in my dash
1 Habey EPC-6568 Mini-ITX NVIDIA ION 2 (Intel Atom D525, 1.8GHz, dual-core, 4G DDR2, Windows 7) no discs/all music on hard drive as .wav files (S/PDIF optical cable runs straight digital sound from computer into BitOne processor)
1 Audison BitOne processor
2 JL Audio ZR tweeters in A-pillar
2 Image Dynamic minibodies with Selenium D2500Ti-Nd-8's (1000hz +)
2 Morel Elate SW9"s mid/midbass (50hz - 1000hz)
4 Eclipse 33230 Amps (130 watts x 2 @ 4ohms) running the horns and tweeters
1 PPI PC2350 (350 watts @ 4 ohms stereo/ 1400 @ 4 ohms mono bridged) running the Morel Elate SW9 midbass
3 TC Sounds LMS-R 15" subs in rear cargo area in ported enclosure tuned to 28hz (subs firing up, port firing to the rear)
1 Sundown SAZ-4500D (running the 3 TC Sounds subs)
2 Iraggi 220 amp alternators
1 XS Power S3400 (under the hood)
1 XS Power D3100 (in rear next to amps)
3 runs of 0 Gauge (to back)

I am going deaf with a smile on my face ;-)


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

Yes sir  and 6 12s in a 4 th order on about 12kw

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

2000 saab viggn

bone stock at the moment.... piecing together a system

head - CDA-117 or CZ-501
front speakers - Hertz Mille's
rears - not sure
amp front- Adcom GFA5475 on Hertz Mille's 300wx2
amp rear- 6x9's off deck....
sub - plan on getting a Morel Ultimo 12 - only dilema is if the box it needs is to big, I do not want to add much weight to the car, spare tire build
sub amp - PDX M12 oe JL HD1000 if I go the Morel route.


----------



## Riveted1 (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice Trey! I bet that thing is brutal already with what you have! What vehicle is it in?

@HIFIJIM
Nice setup you have there. What's the deal with the Morel's? I tried to look them up, but I couldn't find a freq. response graph for em. Seems like they're marketed as subwoofers? How well do they mate with the horns since they're rated at 91db sensitivity?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Have:

Alpine IXA-W404
pair of ID CD1eMH 1" horns
pair of ID xs65 6.5" midbass

all running off of deck power. for what it is, it actually gets really loud and sounds very good. (I dont crank it, I mean it IS only 18watts)

plan to finish the system off with:

second set of xs65
1 15" DD 3515 in a 4cuft ported box tuned to 28 hz
Memphis MC1.1100
Memphis MC 4.125
PXA-H700/701


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Alpine CDA-9815
Dynaudio MW160 mids
Focal TN-45 w/K2p passives
Morel Maximo 5c in rear
Morel Ultimo SC12
JL 900/5
Streetwires ZN9 cables
Streetwires Wire


----------



## HIFIJIM (Jun 11, 2011)

In response to Riveted1:

"Nice setup you have there. What's the deal with the Morel's? I tried to look them up, but I couldn't find a freq. response graph for em. Seems like they're marketed as subwoofers? How well do they mate with the horns since they're rated at 91db sensitivity?"

Here is some specs on the Morel Elate SW9: 
www dot morelhifi.com/products/mob_subwoofers_elatesw dot html

Even though the sensitivity isn't the best, they actually mate up well with the horns. This is mainly because I am running them off of an old-school, monster PPI PC2350 (350 watts @ 4 ohms per channel). This is the same amp (1400 @ 4 ohms mono) that Alma Gates used like 20 or 30 of to maintain the world SPL record back in the 1990's. These Morels are actually pretty crazy. They can handle *1000 watts transient* and have a *3" voice coil* like many 12"s have. Needless to say, I have the gains all the way down and they still match perfectly with my horns each on an Eclipse 33230 bridged 8 ohms mono.


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

Riveted1 said:


> Nice Trey! I bet that thing is brutal already with what you have! What vehicle is it in?


Single cab s10  lol well I haven't got it in yet.I was told I was stupid for running such a large setup.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## HIFIJIM (Jun 11, 2011)

Meh, large setup is all relative ;-)
That's like saying too much power. It all depends on who you ask. Personally, I feel that one can never have too much clean sound. It's only taken me 25 years to finally own a system that literally scares the **** out of me and makes me smile all at the same time.
I say go for it treylittlefield . . . why not!!!!
Multiple smaller drivers (like 12"s are really all that small) sound so badass (pardon my French) and accurate. I kinda wish I would have gone that route (maybe someday .


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

HIFIJIM said:


> Meh, large setup is all relative ;-)
> That's like saying too much power. It all depends on who you ask. Personally, I feel that one can never have too much clean sound. It's only taken me 25 years to finally own a system that literally scares the **** out of me and makes me smile all at the same time.
> I say go for it treylittlefield . . . why not!!!!
> Multiple smaller drivers (like 12"s are really all that small) sound so badass (pardon my French) and accurate. I kinda wish I would have gone that route (maybe someday .


See exactly. I like my music loud and low. My enclosure peaks at 26Hz  and 12s are the biggest I can do in size sure to bed height. I like to feel the bass and I want my mids and highs to keep up. Plan on adding a few more mids to the doors though lol

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

my setup 

HU P01
rca's Streetwires zn6
power wire streetwires 2
second batt svr28-12
Horns Eric Stevens CD ultra on full bodies
Horn amp modified Eric Stevens Q700.2
Mids Eric Stevens X65 (2per front door)
Mid amp Eric Stevens Q700.2
Subs Eric Stevens IDQ12v3d4 x2 in a 2 cubic foot box
Sub amp Eric Stevens Q1200.1 ran one ohm


----------



## HIFIJIM (Jun 11, 2011)

In response to Horsemanwill:

Nice . . . that's some sound quality ;-)

Also, I'm with you on calling Eric Stevens era ID gear simply Eric Stevens. After all, everything he did there deserves his name and everything that is made by "them" is just Image Dynamics from now on. On the same subject, I can't wait to see what him and Matt have up their sleeves over at BackYardInstallers. It should be epic!!!!!


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Eclipse CD7200mkII 
--- Tara Labs Spectrum 3A --- PG EQ232 --- Tara Labs Spectrum 3A --- DLS A2 --- VDH Goldwater --- E.Stevens Horns CD1e v.3 (high) 
--- VDH D-502 Hybrid--- DLS A7 --- VDH Goldwater --- E.Stevens X65 (mid) 
--- Tara Labs Spectrum 3A --- DLS A7 --- VDH Magnum Hybrid --- Audiopulse Epic 8" sealed (front subwoofer) 
Front doors+Roof Raamated... 


Kelvin 

PS: _*Viggen*_ and *FartinInTheTub*, guyz, I think you posted in the wrong thread


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

2009 Scion xB

Deck: 
Clarion DRZ9255

Processor: 
AudioControl DQS 6ch EQ

Amps: 
Alpine PDX 2.150
Alpine PDX 4.150
Alpine PDX 1.1000

Speakers:
Selenium D2500Ti-Nd-16 16ohm compression drivers on USD Waveguide bodies
Digital Designs DD-AW6.5 6.5" separates 
Digital Designs Z18 18" Subwoofer in IB setup


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

how do you like the DD sub? Z18 seems like overkill for a 1000watt amp


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

I really like the sub, hiding it wasn't too easy though. 
And yes, this sub is most definitely overkill and not needed. I think most who are familiar with it and then hear it in my setup would scream heresy simply because it's never noticeably playing unless there is some really low information being played, it's not set up to shake the car apart. But, on the other hand, they're probably hearing more than they realize since the LP on the sub is high at 250Hz.


----------



## Riveted1 (Oct 23, 2008)

HIFIJIM said:


> Here is some specs on the Morel Elate SW9:
> www dot morelhifi.com/products/mob_subwoofers_elatesw dot html
> 
> Even though the sensitivity isn't the best, they actually mate up well with the horns. This is mainly because I am running them off of an old-school, monster PPI PC2350 (350 watts @ 4 ohms per channel). This is the same amp (1400 @ 4 ohms mono) that Alma Gates used like 20 or 30 of to maintain the world SPL record back in the 1990's. These Morels are actually pretty crazy. They can handle *1000 watts transient* and have a *3" voice coil* like many 12"s have. Needless to say, I have the gains all the way down and they still match perfectly with my horns each on an Eclipse 33230 bridged 8 ohms mono.


That website is where I looked for a freq response graph or at least freq. response +/- 3db figure or something. But I guess I'll have to take your word for it! It is a unique setup for sure!

Horsemanwill, subwoofery and trebor... all exquisite taste in gear!


----------



## HIFIJIM (Jun 11, 2011)

In response to Riveted1:

Yeah, there are no response graphs on that site that I have found. I'm truly confident, however, that if it's made by Morel, it is going to perform well and respond fundamentally flat. For me, the main thing is how they sound in my particular system. Besides, all of those seemingly-flat response graphs and figures, made to wow people, are all thrown out the door anyway once you take a speaker out of an anechoic chamber and place it in the real world.

My 2 cents,
HIFIJIM


----------



## Riveted1 (Oct 23, 2008)

Very true, HIFIJIM, but a graph gives you a baseline to compare other drivers to. Anyway, like I said, I'll take your word on it! Wish I could hear it in person.


----------



## CHEMMINS (Mar 7, 2011)

Vehicle - 2007 Dodge Megacab Diesel 5.9 Cummins

Installing at the moment:

HU - W200
Processor - H701
Tweeters -2 ESB DT-360's
Horns -2 Selenium D202Ti with USD full bodies
Front Mid - 4 PG ZPT 5.25's
Rear Mid - 2 PG ZPT 5.25's
Front MB - 8 Peerless 831735 6-1/2" HDS
Rear MB - 6 Peerless 831735 6-1/2" HDS
Subs - 2 TRF motored, 15" SS XXX basketed, Memphis CF coned, PAP 8 layer stainless steel former coils, PAP spiders, Custom airbrushed PAP dustcaps.

Tweeter/Horn Amp - PG Tantrum 400.4
Mid Amp - SD 500.4AB
MB Amp - JBL Crown 1100.1
Sub Amp - Unknown (Looking at stetsom 7k2d)

Wiring - Various RCA's, Toslink, 3 runs of 1/0 power, and 3 runs of 1/0 ground, 8 gauge speaker wire.

Electrical - 2 Odyssey 2150's, 270 amp mechman alt.

Deadener - RHS on roof, floor and back of cab - AT 80 mil everywhere else.
Decoupler - 11 yards of ensolite
Barrier - 100 sq ft of 1 lb/sq ft MLV


----------



## Riveted1 (Oct 23, 2008)

CHEMMINS said:


> Vehicle - 2007 Dodge Megacab Diesel 5.9 Cummins
> 
> Installing at the moment:
> 
> ...


I know that's a big truck, but that's shoehorning 50lbs of stuff into a 5lb bag! I like, although it seems like it would be easier to use less, more efficient drivers.

Keep 'em coming.. I know there are more HLCD users out there!


----------



## CHEMMINS (Mar 7, 2011)

Riveted1 said:


> I know that's a big truck, but that's shoehorning 50lbs of stuff into a 5lb bag! I like, although it seems like it would be easier to use less, more efficient drivers.
> 
> Keep 'em coming.. I know there are more HLCD users out there!


I could have used less. But the price was right! Plus I am going to try to achieve a flat rta at 140-150 db....lol.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

CHEMMINS said:


> I could have used less. But the price was right! Plus I am going to try to achieve a flat rta at 140-150 db....lol.


Not sure you'll be able to achieve that with a "commercial" horn. If I remember correctly, Matt (ex-ID) told me that having 140dB of SQ front stage is really difficult coz you'll need a custom horn body and a bigger compression driver (bigger than 1") - bigger means it won't extend as high in freqs too. He also told me that achieving that could burn your interior but knowing him, he was just joking... or :surprised: 

Kelvin


----------



## CHEMMINS (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah, thats why the large format esb tweets for width will assist in the 3k-22k. They will both be x'd at 3k the horn and the tweet.


----------



## Riveted1 (Oct 23, 2008)

Want to see some more setups... I know there are more of you out there!


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

Good god, I have got several set-ups in the closet. But I don't think it counts till it actually makes it into the car. 

Which won't happen till I get an engine in the damn thing. Okc is getting close, time to shxx or get of the pot. 

What do you guys think, old nak hu and even older alphasonik amps, or my current alpine stuff(cda 105 and imprint) on massive amps?

Either way, will be anarchy/fontek highs, and something ib. 

Just can't decide
Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## HIFIJIM (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes, more horn systems and maybe some pics . . . ;-)


----------

